# Too much white in the picture?



## wpgalex (Nov 9, 2008)

During the winter I find it a little tough to get shots without the sky being blown out, how can it be reduced?


----------



## PNA (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll start with my thought:

Underexpose the shot, then use layers in PS with different opacity settings.
Once it's blown out that area is not retrievable.


----------



## wpgalex (Nov 9, 2008)

Use layers....good tip thanks PNA


----------



## epp_b (Nov 9, 2008)

Can we see it without that transparent border?  It's kind of intrusive.

I think the white in the sky is OK because there's enough detail in the trees, but the snow on the ground just looks blown out.


----------



## danjchau (Nov 10, 2008)

-------------


----------



## Kegger (Nov 10, 2008)

HDR would definitely work, as would a grad ND filter, or a CPL.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 10, 2008)

Where I live, nothing will help in the winter with the blown out skies. There literally is no color or definition to them most of the winter. Just bright greyish white.


----------



## SympL (Nov 10, 2008)

I do a lot of shooting in the winter and simply meter off the sky. If you capture it in control, then the subject and other interests in the shot can be brought up(if necessary) in pp.
You can also bracket & blend or HDR as mentioned.


----------



## wpgalex (Nov 10, 2008)

Kegger said:


> HDR would definitely work, as would a grad ND filter, or a CPL.




Sorry but what is an ND filter or a CPL, I apologize for my lack of knowledge but maybe that is why I'm here


----------



## abraxas (Nov 10, 2008)

wpgalex said:


> Sorry but what is an ND filter or a CPL, I apologize for my lack of knowledge but maybe that is why I'm here



cpl
http://www.camerafilters.com/pages/cpl.aspx


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2008)

A Neutral Density (ND) filter reduces the amount of light allowed to reach the sensor which will allow longer shutter speeds.  They come in a variety of densities, but a 3 stop is what I have and it seems to work okay.  They are neutral in color (although dark grey to the eye) and do not affect the color of you shot.  Ever noticed those water shots where it looks like cotton candy?

A Circular Polarizer (CPL) will have the same affect as if you put on polarizing sunglasses.  It will reduce glare and make colors pop.  You can rotate it on your lens to get they desired effect your after (within limits).  It will offer the maximum results when you are shooting 90° to the sun.

You can find these filters ranging from $10 to a couple of hundred dollars.  Remember you are placing this in front of your (potentially) expensive lens.  Do not go on the cheap.  A good starting price point for a CPL is probably around $50, depending on your filter size.  Multi-coated glass is what you'll want to look for.


----------



## wpgalex (Nov 10, 2008)

Do any of you have a side by side comparison shots of CPL or ND's to see if it is a big difference, just curious.

Never mind I found a couple in the previous link given


----------



## wpgalex (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anybody know which is a good filter for outdoor snow conditions for use with a Nikon D40. I am looking at the bestbuy.ca website but there are so many I am getting confused.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2008)

Assuming you have a 52mm filter size:

Are you sitting down?
*B+W 52 mm Kaeseman Circular Polarizer Glass Filter*



Not quite as bad....
*B+W 52 mm Circular Polarizer Multi-Coated (MC) Glass Filter*
*Hoya 52mm Circular Polarizer (HMC) Multi-Coated Glass Filter*



Reasonable
*B+W 52 mm Circular Polarizer Glass Filter*

*Hoya 52mm Circular Polarizing Glass Filter*






Others will offer different options and opinions, this is just mine. Also IMO, a CPL filter would take priority over an ND filter. Just my 2¢.


----------



## wpgalex (Nov 10, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks very much for everyone's input.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention.  With regard to your photo, I'm not too keen on the border.  Sometimes the bleakness of winter is better felt by a featureless sky.  As the limbs are void of their leaves and the trunks desaturated, I like the image.  I'm glad to have a small heater sitting at my feet right now.  

.


----------

